
Why Should I Care What Color the Bikeshed Is? - duck
http://bikeshed.com/
======
wccrawford
tl;dr - If people can't understand the idea fully, they'll assume other people
have checked it and it's okay. If they can understand it, they will feel the
need to leave their mark on it.

------
wglb
I rather more care about the color of the boathouse at hereford.

